# Cryengine V: Crytekt zeigt eindrucksvolles Waldgebiet



## Gast1669461003 (27. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cryengine V: Crytekt zeigt eindrucksvolles Waldgebiet * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cryengine V: Crytekt zeigt eindrucksvolles Waldgebiet


----------



## THEDICEFAN (27. März 2016)

Sollen se doch endlich Spiele damit machen.. Wahnsinn- ich kenn kein Spiel das abgesehen von frostbite, Showdrop, next anvil und der engine von Quantum break so gut mit Grafik protzen könnte. Es sind NOCH überschaubare zahlen an spielen die die mit Grafik glänzen können, aber nein Crytek muss sich die Chance ja unbedingt entgehen lassen und auf den Verkauf von Lizenzen setzen.. Kein Wunder das die Firma nicht wachsen und gedeihen kann^^ Bei Electronic Arts wären se besser aufgehoben gewesen^^ Dann wäre homefront the Revolution jetzt nicht so hässlich und steif


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2016)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Sollen se doch endlich Spiele damit machen.. Wahnsinn- ich kenn kein Spiel das abgesehen von frostbite, Showdrop, next anvil und der engine von Quantum break so gut mit Grafik protzen könnte. Es sind NOCH überschaubare zahlen an spielen die die mit Grafik glänzen können, aber nein Crytek muss sich die Chance ja unbedingt entgehen lassen und auf den Verkauf von Lizenzen setzen.. Kein Wunder das die Firma nicht wachsen und gedeihen kann^^ Bei Electronic Arts wären se besser aufgehoben gewesen^^ Dann wäre homefront the Revolution jetzt nicht so hässlich und steif


Crytek stand kurz vor der Insolvenz oder war bereits in der Insolvenz. Ich vermute mal, die können es sich aktuell nicht leisten, hochwertige Spiele zu entwickeln. 

Aber eine geniale Engine ist die CryEngine alle mal. Ich hoffe auch, dass irgendwann mal mehr Spiele erscheinen, die diese Engine nutzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2016)

Das Problem bei einem Spiel ist dann, wenn man dann NPCs/KI einbaut, dann muss man wohl schon wieder Abstriche machen, weil sonst die Hardwareanforderungen zu hoch werden.


----------



## svd (27. März 2016)

Ja, leider war Geschichten erzählen nie eine Stärke Cryteks gewesen.

Und EA... es hat ja bloß sechs Jahre gedauert, bis jemand auf die Idee gekommen war, die Frostbite mit BioWare, die ja mit zu den besten Erzählern gehören
(auch wenn sie, mMn, Biss verloren haben und die Schwerpunkte falsch setzen) zu kreuzen.
Davor gab's, mit der Frostbite-Engine, nur mittelmäßige Einzelspieler-Shooter (der Mehrspielermodus muss ja okay sein) und Rennspiele.

Mein Ideal wäre wohl eine Mischung aus Black-Isle/BioWare/Obsidian und CryEngine (oder UE4).


----------



## Batze (27. März 2016)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Sollen se doch endlich Spiele damit machen.. Wahnsinn- ich kenn kein Spiel das abgesehen von frostbite, Showdrop, next anvil und der engine von Quantum break so gut mit Grafik protzen könnte. Es sind NOCH überschaubare zahlen an spielen die die mit Grafik glänzen können, aber nein Crytek muss sich die Chance ja unbedingt entgehen lassen und auf den Verkauf von Lizenzen setzen.. Kein Wunder das die Firma nicht wachsen und gedeihen kann^^ Bei Electronic Arts wären se besser aufgehoben gewesen^^ Dann wäre homefront the Revolution jetzt nicht so hässlich und steif



Das Grafik eben doch nicht alles ist sieht man ja direkt an der Firma Crytek. Da fehlt es nicht nur, wie hier schon gesagt wurde am Setting und an Geschichten erzählen, sondern eher an der Kompetenz Intern das ganze vernünftig zu vermarkten, nicht einen Höhenkollaps zu bekommen und nicht alle paar Monate auf einen Zug aufzuspringen der gerade mal In ist, Beispiel f2p.
Die Firma mag wohl die beste Grafik Engie basteln können, aber um Erfolgreich zu sein auf lange Sicht ist das zu wenig, und genau da hapert es, vor allem wenn da zwei Brüder sind die glauben sie könnten in jedem Bereich mitmischen wovon sie eigentlich keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Panth (28. März 2016)

Bei unserer Konsolengeneration ... werden wir so etwas Realtime erst mal lange nicht zu sehen bekommen, vielleicht in Rand-Titeln, aber da hört es schon auf. Heute erreichen viele AAA-Titel nicht mal das Niveau von Crysis 2. Wie ein EA-Manager mal meinte: "Bessere  Graphik als Crysis 2 werden sie in der Spieleindustrie erst mal lange Zeit nicht mehr sehen, für den nächsten großen Schritt fehlt die Hardware in den Konsolen, aber auch in den PC's. (Was ich für ein Gerücht halte, aber was solls.) Und das hat der vor Jahren gesagt!!! Und leider Recht gehabt ...


----------



## Chaz0r (28. März 2016)

Wo hier alle auf Crytek rumhacken: Ich möchte dennoch herrausstellen, dass ich Far Cry gut fand und Crysis, zumindest der erste Teil, für mich einer der besten Shooter überhaupt ist.

Dass sie keine Spiele machen können...mit so einer Aussage kann ich mich wirklich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2016)

Crytek war und ist heute noch eine DER Speerspitzen wenn von grafiktechnischen Meilensteinen die Rede ist. Ich denke da nur an das erste Crysis, das Teil war seinerzeit seiner Generation meilenweit voraus, und selbst heute sieht es noch für ein bald 9 Jahre alten FPS ausgesprochen gut aus. Und auch spielerisch ist es nach wie vor ein echtes Brett.

Stories waren nie deren Stärke. Aber mal ehrlich, das ist beim Gross aller Egoshooter genauso, da steht die Inszenierung und das Gameplay vor einem durchdachtem Plot.

Die hätten nur beim Genre bleiben sollen, ihre Ausflüge in andere Richtungen haben leider nicht die erhofften Früchte getragen.


----------



## BattleFreaker (28. März 2016)

Crytek... Nicht Crytekt (Titel) ;D


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. März 2016)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Wo hier alle auf Crytek rumhacken: Ich möchte dennoch herrausstellen, dass ich Far Cry gut fand und Crysis, zumindest der erste Teil, für mich einer der besten Shooter überhaupt ist.
> 
> Dass sie keine Spiele machen können...mit so einer Aussage kann ich mich wirklich nicht anfreunden.



Crytek kann durchaus Spiele machen. Grafisch oft ihrer Zeit voraus. Allerdings hapert es dann an anderen Sachen nur nicht an der Grafik. Aber Ich stimme dir zu das erste Far Cry und das erste Crysis waren wirklich noch bombe. Die anderen Crytek Titel fand Ich nur noch so lala abgesehen von der beeindruckenden Grafik eben. Wenn man bedenkt was aus Ryse alles hätte werden können hätte Crytek noch ein paar Leute rangesetzt die auch was von guten Storys verstehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Crytek kann durchaus Spiele machen. Grafisch oft ihrer Zeit voraus. Allerdings hapert es dann an anderen Sachen nur nicht an der Grafik. Aber Ich stimme dir zu das erste Far Cry und das erste Crysis waren wirklich noch bombe. Die anderen Crytek Titel fand Ich nur noch so lala abgesehen von der beeindruckenden Grafik eben. Wenn man bedenkt was aus Ryse alles hätte werden können hätte Crytek noch ein paar Leute rangesetzt die auch was von guten Storys verstehen.


Neben der Grafik war die Story in Ryse doch das beste, was das Spiel zu bieten hat...  Und das will was heißen, war die Story doch bestenfalls mittelmäßig (aber durchaus unterhaltsam. 08/15-Popcorn-Kino eben).


----------



## Phone (28. März 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Crytek stand kurz vor der Insolvenz oder war bereits in der Insolvenz. Ich vermute mal, die können es sich aktuell nicht leisten, hochwertige Spiele zu entwickeln.
> 
> Aber eine geniale Engine ist die CryEngine alle mal. Ich hoffe auch, dass irgendwann mal mehr Spiele erscheinen, die diese Engine nutzen.



Ja wenn sie so gut ist warum wird sie son wenig lizenziert?
Klar gibt es Werbevideos wo aufgezeigt wird welche Entwickler sie benutzen. Aber mal ehrlich...es kommen kaum Spiele damit raus.
Was natürlich schade für uns Gamer ist -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie so gut ist warum wird sie son wenig lizenziert?
> Klar gibt es Werbevideos wo aufgezeigt wird welche Entwickler sie benutzen. Aber mal ehrlich...es kommen kaum Spiele damit raus.
> Was natürlich schade für uns Gamer ist -.-


"Kaum" ist so nicht richtig, es gibt bereits eine Vielzahl von Spielen auf dieser Engine-Basis die erschienen sind bzw. noch werden:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CryEngine_games

Und die Auflistung ist auch nicht vollständig, da fehlt u.a. auch "Dizzlepath".

Sicher, so stark eingesetzt wie die Unreal3-Engine ist sie nicht, aber man darf nicht den Eindruck erwecken dass es so gut wie keine CryEngine-Spiele gibt.


----------



## DerGepard (28. März 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie so gut ist warum wird sie son wenig lizenziert?
> Klar gibt es Werbevideos wo aufgezeigt wird welche Entwickler sie benutzen. Aber mal ehrlich...es kommen kaum Spiele damit raus.
> Was natürlich schade für uns Gamer ist -.-



Das liegt wohlmöglich daran, das gerade im "Triple A" Bereich viele Entwickler nun selber Engines entwickeln, Ubisoft zB mit der Snowdrop Engine, EA mit Frostbite, die Entwickler von "The Witcher" haben glaub auch eine eigene, Valve ebenso. Andere Entwickler wiederum setzen auf weiterentwicklungen oder starken Modifikationen, die Unreal 3 Engine ist noch nicht aus den Rennen, und hierbei ist der Anteil erfahrener Facharbeiter größer als zB wie bei der Cry Engine. Da die stärken der Cry Engine zudem nur im "protzigen" Bereich liegen, sprich Produktionen die sich Grafisch imt "Triple A" Bereich ansiedeln (wollen), wird schnell klar dass der Markt an sich recht dünn ist. Oder der Wettbewerb recht ausgeprägt. Denncoh, die Wiki-Liste ist schon beeindruckend, und einige Titel kommen ja erst noch in die Release Phase wie Kingdom COme oder Star Citizen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> aber man darf nicht den Eindruck erwecken dass es so gut wie keine CryEngine-Spiele gibt.



wirklich namhafte gibt es aber tatsächlich kaum.

das war bei der source engine bspw aber auch nicht anders. 
allerdings findet valve sein geld bekanntlich auch auf anderem wege.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wirklich namhafte gibt es aber tatsächlich kaum.


Davon war ja nicht die Rede, sondern ob es wirklich kaum Titel mit dieser Engine gibt, und das kann klar verneint werden. 
Andersherum kann man auch fragen ob es beispielsweise viele Frostbite-Spiele gibt, und außerhalb des EA-Hauses sieht es ebenfalls recht mau aus.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Davon war ja nicht die Rede, sondern ob es wirklich kaum Titel mit dieser Engine gibt, und das kann klar verneint werden.
> Andersherum kann man auch fragen ob es beispielsweise viele Frostbite-Spiele gibt, und außerhalb des EA-Hauses sieht es ebenfalls recht mau aus.



das war auch kein widerspruch, sondern eine ergänzung. 
keep calm sauboy.


----------



## Chroom (28. März 2016)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Das liegt wohlmöglich daran, das gerade im "Triple A" Bereich viele Entwickler nun selber Engines entwickeln, Ubisoft zB mit der Snowdrop Engine, EA mit Frostbite, die Entwickler von "The Witcher" haben glaub auch eine eigene, Valve ebenso. Andere Entwickler wiederum setzen auf weiterentwicklungen oder starken Modifikationen, die Unreal 3 Engine ist noch nicht aus den Rennen, und hierbei ist der Anteil erfahrener Facharbeiter größer als zB wie bei der Cry Engine. Da die stärken der Cry Engine zudem nur im "protzigen" Bereich liegen, sprich Produktionen die sich Grafisch imt "Triple A" Bereich ansiedeln (wollen), wird schnell klar dass der Markt an sich recht dünn ist. Oder der Wettbewerb recht ausgeprägt. Denncoh, die Wiki-Liste ist schon beeindruckend, und einige Titel kommen ja erst noch in die Release Phase wie Kingdom COme oder Star Citizen.


Die Frostbitee. wurde von DICE entwickelt uns später von EA geschluckt


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> Die Frostbitee. wurde von DICE entwickelt uns später von EA geschluckt



als frostbite das licht der gameswelt erblickte, gehörte dice schon längst zu ea.


----------



## Gemar (28. März 2016)

Schon wieder Exklusiv-Effekte, wohl gemerkt für nur ein einziges System.
Sie sollten auch auf Vulkan setzen, das läuft auf jeder Platform.
Zudem finde ich die Bilder gar nicht mal so beeindruckend, wenn man erstmal durch den Wald von Kingdom Come gelaufen ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Schon wieder Exklusiv-Effekte, wohl gemerkt für nur ein einziges System.
> Sie sollten auch auf Vulkan setzen, das läuft auf jeder Platform.
> Zudem finde ich die Bilder gar nicht mal so beeindruckend, wenn man erstmal durch den Wald von Kingdom Come gelaufen ist.



Die nutzen doch auch die Cryengine


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Das sieht ja schön aus... aber zu welchem Preis?
Ich spiele grad mal wieder Witcehr 2 und bin erstaunt, wie schön alles ausschaut und wie flüssig die Grafik auf einer betagten GTX760 läuft.
DAS finde ich beeindruckend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Spiel, bzw Engine hat doch einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. März 2016)

Crytek ging bzw. geht bei der Qualität keine Kompromisse ein und deswegen gibts dort auch die schönste Grafik.
Nur war es eben der Nachteil dass ihr Crytek erst die ein oder andere Hardware Generationen später auf Ultra flüßig lief 

Schön für die Benchmarks aber ob es für den Geldbeutel so gut war? Anscheinend nicht

Andere Engines können genau so die Qualität ins unermessliche  hochschrauben, aber dann vergrault man den Mainstream Markt weil es kaum jemand spielen kann.

Coole Engine aber kaum "richtige" Spiele damit gemacht die  sich spielerisch irgendwie abheben konnten.
Meiner Meinung nach zu großer Hype um Crytek bzw . Crysis weil die Technik  atemberaubend war und viele sich blenden haben lassen.

Für das was die Engine so alles kann, bin ich enttäuscht  was spielerisch geboten wurde. Eine schöne Technik begeistert mich nur kurz und dann zählen die inneren Werte.


----------



## Corsa500 (29. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Davon war ja nicht die Rede, sondern ob es wirklich kaum Titel mit dieser Engine gibt, und das kann klar verneint werden.
> Andersherum kann man auch fragen ob es beispielsweise viele Frostbite-Spiele gibt, und außerhalb des EA-Hauses sieht es ebenfalls recht mau aus.



Ganz schlechtes Beispiel, die Frostbite wird ja auch nicht lizenziert und an nicht-EA Studios rausgegeben. Klar, dass es dann abseits davon mit Spielen eher mau aussieht 
Die CryEngine war schon immer ein technisches Monster, und konnte die unglaublichsten Ergebnisse erzielen, aber zumindest in früheren Iterationen war die Arbeit damit eher ein Graus. Klar, keine Game Engine ist unkompliziert, aber um mal den offensichtlichsten Vergleich heranzuziehen - die Unreal Engine bietet einfach eine um Welten bessere Arbeitsumgebung und ist deutlich zugänglicher (war zumindest mal so, ganz aktuell bin ich bei der CE auch nicht mehr). Das alleine ist bestimmt schon ein großes Hindernis, wenn man eine Engine an 3rd-Party, mitunter durchaus kleine und unerfahrene Studios, vermarkten will. Außerdem glänzt die UE einfach mit deutlich besserer Skalierbarkeit usw. usf.; diese Bereiche bzw. die Unreal Engine sind auch garantiert nicht die einzigen Beispiele, die sich zu dem Thema finden lassen, wenn man der Frage nachgeht "Warum werden nicht so viele Spiele mit der CryEngine gemacht"?

Sie hat ihre Stärken, aber ich denke sie braucht noch etwas, um im Marktanteil zu wachsen und irgendwann als einer der Standards gesehen wird; das Potenzial dazu hat sie allemale.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

ein (wenn nicht DAS) problem der cryengine war vermutlich, dass sie anfangs nicht multi-plattform-fähig war. 
einen titel primär für eine handvoll highest-end-pc-user zu entwickeln, ist zwar eine nette sache, nur wirtschaftlich nun einmal nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Shredhead (29. März 2016)

Das größte Problem der Cryengine ist, dass es ein reiner Grafikblender ist. Performance, Netcode, Optimierungsmöglichkeiten sind unter aller Sau.


----------



## Vordack (29. März 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Das größte Problem der Cryengine ist, dass es ein reiner Grafikblender ist. Performance, Netcode, Optimierungsmöglichkeiten sind unter aller Sau.



Ich bin mir sicher daß das die Gründe sind warum Star Citizen mit ihr entwickelt wird


----------



## svd (29. März 2016)

Hatte das, beim ersten Teil auch in Erinnerung, dass du für "Maximum Graphics" zwar ein System aus der Zukunft gebraucht hättest, 
es aber, auf einem älteren Zweikerner mit Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte, trotzdem besser ausgesehen hat, als alles andere. Gefühlt, für mindestens vier Jahre.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Hatte das, beim ersten Teil auch in Erinnerung, dass du für "Maximum Graphics" zwar ein System aus der Zukunft gebraucht hättest,
> es aber, auf einem älteren Zweikerner mit Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte, trotzdem besser ausgesehen hat, als alles andere. Gefühlt, für mindestens vier Jahre.



so ist es.
dass die bisherigen cryengines eine performance-katastrophe gewesen wären, ist schlicht und einfach falsch.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher daß das die Gründe sind warum Star Citizen mit ihr entwickelt wird



Ich sags mal so:
Elite läuft bei mir, wenn ich in eine Station fliege (inkl anderer Raumschiffe), welche auch nicht grade übel ausschauen mit maximalen Detail mit 60FPS

Und auch wenn SC erst in der Alpha ist, ist das Optionsmenü schon mal ein wenig "spartanisch" für die Masterrace PCGamer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass das Ganze dann nicht mal mit 30 FPS läuft, finde ich jetzt nicht mal soo schlimm. Dafür ist eine Alpha da... um zu optimieren.
Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass da noch gross was dran gedreht wird oder werden kann.
Bis das Game rauskommt, wird jeder eine potente Graka haben. Und dank dem, dass es keine Konsolen als Vergleich haben muss, muss auch nicht optimert werden.
Wessen PC das Game nicht stemmen kann, der hats nicht verdient. So zumindest kommt mir ein wenig vor.


----------



## svd (29. März 2016)

Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es, beim Start des Projektes, die damals fortschrittlichste, und vor allem erhältliche, Engine gewesen ist.
Puh, das Hangar-Modul ist bald drei Jahre alt.

Wer weiß, ein Jahr später begonnen, hätten sie vlt. die Unreal-Engine-4 genommen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es, beim Start des Projektes, die damals fortschrittlichste, und vor allem erhältliche, Engine gewesen ist.
> Puh, das Hangar-Modul ist bald drei Jahre alt.
> 
> Wer weiß, ein Jahr später begonnen, hätten sie vlt. die Unreal-Engine-4 genommen.



würde mich nicht wundern, wenn noch irgendwann umgeswitcht wird...


----------



## DerGepard (29. März 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> Die Frostbitee. wurde von DICE entwickelt uns später von EA geschluckt



Die Frostbite Engine wurde entwickelt, als DICE nicht nur Sub von EA war, sondern direkt aufgekauft wurde und feierte ihre Debut mit "Battlefield: Bad Company" (1)


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn noch irgendwann umgeswitcht wird...



Das glaub ich nicht Tim ..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht Tim ..


Ganz bestimmt nicht. Die haben schon zu viel Zeit, Arbeit und Geld - okay, das Geld der Crowdfunding-Spender, wenn wir es genau nehmen wollen  - hineingesteckt. Seit 2012/2013 sind die am Werkeln, und jetzt wegen einer anderen Engine alles über den Haufen werfen?

Chris Roberts und seine Jungs sind nicht 3DRealms. 
Außerdem hat Roberts (meines Wissens) bis dato noch nie, ich wiederhole, NIE mitten in einer Spiel-Entwicklung plötzlich die Engine gewechselt. Das wäre atypisch für ihn.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich das "glaube".
ich sagte, dass es mich nicht wundern würde.
das ist ein kleiner unterschied.


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn noch irgendwann umgeswitcht wird...



Das bezweifle ich. Das hieße rund 4 Jahre Arbeit und einen Haufen Dollar in die Tonne drücken.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Warum sollte da auch gewechselt werden. Das Geld haben sie ja eh schon (und bekommen immer mehr). Sie müssen gar keine Tests, etc abwarten wie andere Produzenten. 
Das Spiel verkauft sich schon jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

nun ja, zumindest mal mit dem netcode soll es ja massive probleme geben bzw gegeben haben.
ich bin kein programmierer: aber vom spiel selbst, ist ja bislang ohnehin herzlich wenig fertig. und die assets etc. könnten ja logischerweise auch in jeder anderen engine weiterverwenden. 

wie gesagt: ich GLAUBE das auch -noch- nicht.
aber völlig ausschließen? nein.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. März 2016)

Die Cryengine die bei Star Citizen zum Einsatz kommt hat wohl nur noch sehr wenig mit der CryEngine zu tun die man damals lizensiert hat.
Vor allem deswegen weil  die Engine Entwickler selber die Engine sehr stark modifizieren mussten, damit man dieses Projekt  so umsetzen kann wie man es gerne hätte.

Im Kern natürlich immer noch eine CryEngine aber so eine Engine ist nicht nur für schöne Texturen da, sondern für so ziemlich alle möglichen Prozesse verantwortlich.

Die neueste Unreal Engine müsste genau so stark modifiziert werden, weil es ein Spiel in solch einer Dimension und Detailverliebtheit noch  nie gab. 
Mit der Unreal Engine hätten sie vielleicht bessere Frames hinbekommen aber bei Star Citizen wird "kompromisslos Qualität" groß geschrieben.
Die hat man bei der CryEngine allemal. Optisch zumindest.

Hoffe nur dass sie den Netcode ordentlich hinbekommen. Die Hardwareanforderungen  hingegen sind mir völlig egal weil sie einfach utopisch werden und daran wird der Erfolg nicht scheitern...
woran es aber scheitern kann ist der Netcode.. da bin ich echt gespannt wie  stabil der Netcode am Ende sein wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2016)

Wisst ihr was ich cool fände..wenn es da mal irgendwie Demos geben würde und man selbst durch so ein Waldgebiet wandern könnte und sich alles anschauen könnte


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich cool fände..wenn es da mal irgendwie Demos geben würde und man selbst durch so ein Waldgebiet wandern könnte und sich alles anschauen könnte



Also so wie im richtigen Leben.
Nur halt ohne die Gerüche


Wobei, ernsthaft, die wohl einen ganz erheblichen Teil ausmachen im realen Leben.


----------

